

How invokedynamic just might save Dynamic Languages on the JVM - mshe
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2011/how-invokedynamic-just-might-save-dynamic-languages-on-the-jvm/

======
mark_l_watson
Really good short talk by Ola Bini on invoke dynamic in Java 7 and what it
means not only for dynamic languages on the JVM but also Java and Scala. Ola
is a really creative person - I always enjoy hearing what he is working on.

